
FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE now available - PowerPros
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2018-June/001835.html
======
PowerPros
If any FreeBSD devs are here, does 11.2 address the concerns of insecure
default settings in the OS? (Paper: [https://vez.mrsk.me/freebsd-
defaults.txt](https://vez.mrsk.me/freebsd-defaults.txt)) Or will those have to
wait for a major X.0 version?

~~~
tachion
For new installation there is a bsdinstall (default FreeBSD installer)
'hardening' menu with security related settings proposed for a fresh system
making use of many long time available security mechanisms. It's been there
for quite a while, but those settings aren't imposed on existing users who
installed their systems with bsdinstall version from before the menu appeared.

